

5-Year-Olds Can Learn Calculus - foolrush
http://m.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/03/5-year-olds-can-learn-calculus/284124/

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL with lots of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333998)

